# Reviews and Ratings of Worldmark Resorts on TUG



## TUGBrian

Worldmark Timeshare Resort ratings and reviews

also added a new query to show the highest rated WM timeshares here:

https://tug2.com/timeshare-resorts/default.aspx?Top-Rated-Worldmark-Resorts&top=Worldmark


----------



## LLW

TUGBrian said:


> Worldmark Timeshare Resort ratings and reviews



Many of the resorts are not Worldmark. Wyndham has 4 brands:
* CLUB WYNDHAM®, 
* WorldMark by Wyndham, 
* Wyndham Vacation Resorts Asia Pacific and 
* Shell Vacations Club. 

The Australian, New Zealand and South Pacific resorts are Wyndham Vacation Resorts Asia Pacific, not Worldmark, except Fiji, which is both.


----------



## LLW

P.S. The 4 brands are per the Wyndham Worldwide web site. I don't know how others like Pahio fit in.


----------



## cotraveller

LLW said:


> Many of the resorts are not Worldmark. Wyndham has 4 brands:
> * CLUB WYNDHAM®,
> * WorldMark by Wyndham,
> * Wyndham Vacation Resorts Asia Pacific and
> * Shell Vacations Club.
> 
> The Australian, New Zealand and South Pacific resorts are Wyndham Vacation Resorts Asia Pacific, not Worldmark, except Fiji, which is both.



I looked at the sorted list and as you stated, the WorldMark South Pacific resorts are included.  Those resorts can be booked directly with your WorldMark credits if you have a legacy account (purchased prior to November 5, 2006) or are a TravelShare owner.  Some of the resorts are shared resorts with Wyndham (Steamboat Springs, New Orleans, 15 or so others, etc.), but I did not see any non-WorldMark or Wyndham Only resorts in the list that could not be booked with WorldMark credits.

Thanks Brian for setting of this sorted page for the WorldMark resorts.  It makes the information easier to find.


----------



## TUGBrian

not sure I follow the first few posts above?  the link above only lists worldmark resorts, there are no shell or wyndham that I see?


----------



## LLW

cotraveller said:


> I looked at the sorted list and as you stated, the WorldMark South Pacific resorts are included.  Those resorts can be booked directly with your WorldMark credits if you have a legacy account (purchased prior to November 5, 2006) or are a TravelShare owner.  Some of the resorts are shared resorts with Wyndham (Steamboat Springs, New Orleans, 15 or so others, etc.), but I did not see any non-WorldMark or Wyndham Only resorts in the list that could not be booked with WorldMark credits.



If we follow that logic, all the Club Wyndham resorts that are in the Club Pass program should be listed as "Worldmark" too.

The point is: the Asia Pacific resorts are called "Worldmark such and such" on Brian's Reviews list, when their names, and legal ownership, have been changed to "Wyndham Asia Pacific" maybe 7 or 8 years ago. They are not Worldmarks anymore - the Developer has more control over them.


----------



## TUGBrian

ah ha...that makes more sense.

which ones in particular, we can easily get the names changed...and they wont show up in the query anymore =)


----------



## LLW

TUGBrian said:


> not sure I follow the first few posts above?  the link above only lists worldmark resorts, there are no shell or wyndham that I see?



Brian:

The *Australian, New Zealand, and South Pacific *resorts were called Worldmark but were actually not under the Worldmark charter (except Fiji which is a shared resort). 7 or 8 years ago, when Cendant changed their name to Wyndham and split the timeshare division out, they changed the name of that group from Worldmark (which was a misnomer for them anyways) to Wyndham Vacation Resorts Asia Pacific. So they are actually Wyndham Vacation Resorts, and not called Worldmarks any more. They are run under governing documents that Trendwest/Wyndham set up specifically for them, and not the ones that Trendwest set up for Worldmark.

I think you posted when I was in the middle of this post.  It's the Australian and New Zealand resorts.


----------



## TUGBrian

am a bit confused by the wyndham/worldmark website itself.

it shows many of these resorts still with the worldmark name...but named "worldmark south pacific by wyndham"

however the resort names still stay the same...ie "worldmark Cairns" and a number of others.

I have renamed as many of the worldmark resorts to wyndham as I could find on the south pacific site listed incorrectly.


----------



## cotraveller

Brian - I think you are seeing some of the anti-Wyndham bias exhibited by some WorldMark owners.  If you do a web search (Google, Yahoo, Bing, etc) for WorldMark South Pacific it leads you to this link:

http://www.wyndhamap.com/wps/wcm/connect/wyndham/home/worldmarksp

If you click that link it brings up a page that is clearly titled WorldMark South Pacific Club by Wyndham.  You can follow the links starting at the main Wyndham Worldwide site and reach the same page. It is not an old page, it has a 2013 Copyright notice.

If you look at the resort listings you find that most of them are listed as WorldMark (resort name).  There are some affiliate resorts and shared resorts with Wyndham just as there are in WorldMark, the Club listings.  The WorldMark South Pacific resorts have been bookable with WorldMark credits since before we became owners in 2001, which was also before Wyndham had any involvement with WorldMark.  The listing you generated is fine, either before or after you did any mods to it.  If you wanted to kill some of your spare time  and break out the WorldMark South Pacific resorts that would be fine too, but not necessary.

Thanks again for this dedicated WorldMark section and the WorldMark resorts listing.

Edit to add:  WorldMark South Pacific by Wyndham used to be WorldMark South Pacific by Trendwest just as WorldMark by Wyndham used to be WorldMark by Trendwest.


----------



## LLW

cotraveller said:


> Brian - I think you are seeing some of the anti-Wyndham bias exhibited by some WorldMark owners.  If you do a web search (Google, Yahoo, Bing, etc) for WorldMark South Pacific it leads you to this link:
> 
> http://www.wyndhamap.com/wps/wcm/connect/wyndham/home/worldmarksp
> 
> If you click that link it brings up a page that is clearly titled WorldMark South Pacific Club by Wyndham.  You can follow the links starting at the main Wyndham Worldwide site and reach the same page. It is not an old page, it has a 2013 Copyright notice.


And that 2013 copyright notice has the name "Wyndham Vacation Resorts Asia Pacific 2013" on it.

Such is the problem with trying to separate Worldmark out of the other Wyndham systems. There is going to be more confusion like this. If you look at the Wyndham Worldwide home page, it clearly identifies the "four primary consumer brands, CLUB WYNDHAM®, WorldMark by Wyndham, Wyndham Vacation Resorts Asia Pacific and Shell Vacations Club." 
http://www.wyndhamworldwide.com/about-wyndham-worldwide/wyndham-vacation-ownership

Yes, WVR Asia Pacific _used to be _Worldmark South Pacific, and Wyn has not and probably will never change Worldmark South Pacific in old (*or current*) literature (that you can find in web search) to its current legal name of WVR Asia Pacific (which it uses on legal stuff like copyright). Wyndham likes them intertwined. They like fuzzy boundaries - to cross-sell?

I think the main question for TUG's separation of a Worldmark sub-forum is whether the questions, answers and discussions pertaining to WVR Asia Pacific belong with (1) the Worldmark sub-forum, or (2) the main Wyndham forum which has everything else. As their governing documents, rules and procedures, and resorts are different from those of Worldmark, I think the latter.

Another question is the fractionals/Residence Clubs. There are 3 Wyndham Residence Clubs: Depoe Bay, Seaside, and South Shore. They are intertwined with Worldmark, but their GDs, rules and procedures, and web sites are separate, and they have each of the 3 resorts as home resorts, whereas Worldmark has no home resorts. When people have questions on them, the Worldmark forum may not have the answers, because the Worldmark GDs and rules and procedures do not govern them.

Such is the problem of separating the intertwined Worldmark/Wyndham systems.


----------



## cotraveller

LLW said:


> And that 2013 copyright notice has the name "Wyndham Vacation Resorts Asia Pacific 2013" on it.


Same as the WorldMark, the Club web site which says "©_2005 - 2014 Wyndham Resort Development Corporation_"



> Such is the problem with trying to separate Worldmark out of the other Wyndham systems. There is going to be more confusion like this. If you look at the Wyndham Worldwide home page, it clearly identifies the "four primary consumer brands, CLUB WYNDHAM®, WorldMark by Wyndham, Wyndham Vacation Resorts Asia Pacific and Shell Vacations Club."
> http://www.wyndhamworldwide.com/about-wyndham-worldwide/wyndham-vacation-ownership
> 
> Yes, WVR Asia Pacific _used to be _Worldmark South Pacific, and Wyn has not and probably will never change Worldmark South Pacific in old (*or current*) literature (that you can find in web search) to its current legal name of WVR Asia Pacific (which it uses on legal stuff like copyright). Wyndham likes them intertwined. They like fuzzy boundaries - to cross-sell
> 
> I think the main question for TUG's separation of a Worldmark sub-forum is whether the questions, answers and discussions pertaining to WVR Asia Pacific belong with (1) the Worldmark sub-forum, or (2) the main Wyndham forum which has everything else. As their governing documents, rules and procedures, and resorts are different from those of Worldmark, I think the latter.
> 
> Another question is the fractionals/Residence Clubs. There are 3 Wyndham Residence Clubs: Depoe Bay, Seaside, and South Shore. They are intertwined with Worldmark, but their GDs, rules and procedures, and web sites are separate, and they have each of the 3 resorts as home resorts, whereas Worldmark has no home resorts. When people have questions on them, the Worldmark forum may not have the answers, because the Worldmark GDs and rules and procedures do not govern them.
> 
> Such is the problem of separating the intertwined Worldmark/Wyndham systems.



My opinion is that the WorldMark South Pacific resorts are fine where Brian has listed them.  The others you listed are a different breed and should not be considered in the same category.

I can log in to my account on the WorldMark web site and book the WorldMark South Pacific resorts directly online with my WorldMark credits.  It does not matter if they are called WorldMark such as the WorldMark South Pacific Club by Wyndham Coffs Harbour (Terraces) or Wyndham such as the Wyndham Vacation Resorts Asia Pacific Coffs Harbour (Treetops). They are part of the WorldMark South Pacific club and are available for direct booking with a qualified WorldMark account.

With the exception of San Diego I cannot book the Shell resorts directly.  Nor can I book the Club Wyndham resorts directly.  Wyndham Club Pass is an avenue for booking Club Wyndham resorts, but that is an exchange requiring an exchange fee, not a direct booking.  It's a new exchange system and we'll have to wait and see how it works out.  The residence club fractionals are a different breed than a traditional timeshare.  There is already a  Non-traditional Interval Ownership sub-forum which includes fractionals.

As far as the shared resorts which are available for direct booking by both WorldMark and Wyndham owners (Indio for example and many of the South Pacific resorts) and the new Club Pass exchange system, I suspect we will see threads in both the main Wyndham forum and in this WorldMark sub-forum.  It will probably depend on whether a WorldMark or Wyndham owner starts the thread.

Brian has done us WorldMark owners a great service by setting up this WorldMark sub-forum.  Bickering over the WorldMark/Wyndham name in this announcement thread is doing a disservice to the effort the has expended in doing so.  If you want to bring up that subject again (it has been hashed and rehashed over and over since Wyndham became involved with WorldMark) start a new thread in the new WorldMark sub-forum.  Maybe we could finally kill that dead horse.


----------



## uscav8r

TUGBrian said:


> am a bit confused by the wyndham/worldmark website itself.
> 
> it shows many of these resorts still with the worldmark name...but named "worldmark south pacific by wyndham"
> 
> however the resort names still stay the same...ie "worldmark Cairns" and a number of others.
> 
> I have renamed as many of the worldmark resorts to wyndham as I could find on the south pacific site listed incorrectly.



Whether the "by Wyndham" an official part of the name, I don't really care. It would be helpful, though, to have the names updated to at least include the "Worldmark South Pacific Club" at the beginning of the resort title (where appropriate), so at least all the South Pacific locations will show up as a group, vice being interspersed amongst all the North American resorts. 

Maybe a job for Steve!


----------



## TUGBrian

Im talking about on the worldmark south pacific website itself....it lists resorts both with the "worldmark" name...and those still with the wyndham name.

if the resort was still named "worldmark whatever" on their own website...I left it like that within TUG.


----------



## PClapham

Thanks for the list.
I don’t find WorldMark Shawnee Village (Pennsylvania) or Plantation Resort (South Carolina).
Anita


----------



## Sandy VDH

....and Pahio is no longer, they are either not branded (e.g. Makai Club or Makai Club Cottages) or they are Club Wyndhams now (Shearwater, Bali Hai).  Not sure the distinction of why some have the Wyndham badge and some do not, unless it is board control or something else. 

There are also dual branded resorts, in the sense that inventory is in both systems, however the building is only ever branded with one Logo. E.g. Wyndham Austin is the building name at street level, but it is listed as both Wyndham Austin and Worldmark Austin in directories.


----------



## sue1947

Sandy VDH said:


> ....and Pahio is no longer, they are either not branded (e.g. Makai Club or Makai Club Cottages) or they are Club Wyndhams now (Shearwater, Bali Hai).  Not sure the distinction of why some have the Wyndham badge and some do not, unless it is board control or something else.
> 
> There are also dual branded resorts, in the sense that inventory is in both systems, however the building is only ever branded with one Logo. E.g. Wyndham Austin is the building name at street level, but it is listed as both Wyndham Austin and Worldmark Austin in directories.


Pahio never was a WM resort.   The only Kauai WM resort is Kapaa Shores


----------



## Sandy VDH

sue1947 said:


> Pahio never was a WM resort.   The only Kauai WM resort is Kapaa Shores



I am aware of that, but some are currently NOT listed as Club Wyndham in their names and some are.


----------



## geist1223

PClapham said:


> Thanks for the list.
> I don’t find WorldMark Shawnee Village (Pennsylvania) or Plantation Resort (South Carolina).
> Anita



That is because they were added after 2014.


----------



## Clifbell

TUGBrian said:


> Worldmark Timeshare Resort ratings and reviews
> 
> also added a new query to show the highest rated WM timeshares here:
> 
> http://tug2.com/BrowseResorts.aspx?Top Worldmark Resorts&top=Worldmark


I just posted a review of the Worldmark Scottsdale.  I like the resort.  Although there was construction going on, I did not find it noisy (there was more noise from the pool by comparison  ).  Although it is not my favorite Worldmark resort (Marina Dunes is), I would stay there again....  To see the video review I did of the room, pool, barbecue setup, and recreation available ... Follow the link ...


----------



## TUGBrian

Clifbell said:


> I just posted a review of the Worldmark Scottsdale.  I like the resort.  Although there was construction going on, I did not find it noisy (there was more noise from the pool by comparison  ).  Although it is not my favorite Worldmark resort (Marina Dunes is), I would stay there again....  To see the video review I did of the room, pool, barbecue setup, and recreation available ... Follow the link ...


thanks!

added this as the video link for the resort!


----------



## DaveNV

@TUGBrian:

Trying to find reviews for the three WorldMark resorts in Fort Lauderdale:

WorldMark Palm-Aire
WorldMark Sea Gardens
WorldMark Santa Barbara

I find reviews for the Wyndham parent resorts in those locations, but none for the branded WorldMark.  Am I to assume the WorldMark units on those resort properties are going to be reviewed the same? Are the unit condition and quality the same?

Dave


----------



## dgalati

DaveNV said:


> @TUGBrian:
> 
> Trying to find reviews for the three WorldMark resorts in Fort Lauderdale:
> 
> WorldMark Palm-Aire
> WorldMark Sea Gardens
> WorldMark Santa Barbara
> 
> I find reviews for the Wyndham parent resorts in those locations, but none for the branded WorldMark.  Am I to assume the WorldMark units on those resort properties are going to be reviewed the same? Are the unit condition and quality the same?
> 
> Dave


Yes they are the same resort Worldmark or Wyndham. I stayed at all properties using Wyndham points and Worldmark credits. No difference in rooms or amenities  IMHO. The only thing different is the sales presentations are geared to whatever program you were booked under.


----------



## Eric B

DaveNV said:


> @TUGBrian:
> 
> Trying to find reviews for the three WorldMark resorts in Fort Lauderdale:
> 
> WorldMark Palm-Aire
> WorldMark Sea Gardens
> WorldMark Santa Barbara
> 
> I find reviews for the Wyndham parent resorts in those locations, but none for the branded WorldMark.  Am I to assume the WorldMark units on those resort properties are going to be reviewed the same? Are the unit condition and quality the same?
> 
> Dave



WorldMark has a specific group of rooms/weeks, as does Wyndham.  The one difference I've noticed is that when we stay with WorldMark we get the little spice packets in the kitchen.  As a result, I usually rate them .1 to .2 above the Wyndham stays at the same resorts....


----------



## rhonda

Eric B said:


> WorldMark has a specific group of rooms/weeks, as does Wyndham.  The one difference I've noticed is that when we stay with WorldMark we get the little spice packets in the kitchen.  As a result, I usually rate them .1 to .2 above the Wyndham stays at the same resorts....


At some of the mixed-ownership properties we've received little "gift bags" at check-in containing the spices packets.  That might suggest that the units are, more or less, identical but that certain amenities can easily be provided at check-in by owner type.  Extending the thought, during Covid, some properties have done the same even though the property is fully Worldmark.   (We are presently at WM Oceanside.  I was handed a "gift bag" at check-in with packets as the room had none.  The kitchen cupboards were zip-tied shut to demonstrate "all clean and sterilized for your safety!!"  Nice touch knowing that nothing had been tampered with ... )


----------



## geist1223

Deleted wrong thread.


----------

